# who has a 1/10 off-road car or truck here?



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Im just trying to get an idea of who all has a 1/10 off road vehicle here on the boards that is interested in racing it locally?

Post up if your down to do some racing. I'll start

1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR

Copy and paste the list into your post so we can get a list going that way when we go to the local track for permission they will know we are serious!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

teddy quit it... hahahah im gonna end up divorced due to purchasing rc cars before i can get married hehehehe


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

example..


1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Masami Hirosaka....Yokomo 4wd


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4 so i can get married one day! 

(if its free to use she cant get mad @ you...haha)
Seriously though if your interested in running some dirt your more than welcome to use one of my cars. I just realized i only have two hands...Doh


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

if you were as pimp as Andy you could drive two cars at once


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

im more along the lines of Gimp rather than Pimp...Or at least thats what they tell me.

Im out...Gotta sleep so i can be on time to work. good luck with the rc8 tomorrow man.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i can not quote they things that people (especially dean and wayne) call me. but i've ben called a gimp before.... asked if i had my helmet and crayons..... im loved in a sick kind of way but yea.... i'll run ya T4 until i can buy either a losi buggy or a B44 w/o losing my fiance`


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i believe that CJTAMU said he was game for some 1/10 offroad


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4 so i can get married one day!
3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2

One more B44 said he was down wid it, I'll let him post when he has a chance. Love to get a 4wd Mod class going, that would be suweeeet!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4 so i can get married one day!
3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2
4. Nik77356 aka Nick Sartor - Chris's spare B4. LOL


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

nik77356 said:


> 1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
> 2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4 so i can get married one day!
> 3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2
> 4. Nik77356 aka Nick Sartor - Chris's spare B4. LOL


Are you sure about that? If its the one withthe red and flame body/ green yellow and black body its sitting in my computer room right now being cleaned up.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4 so i can get married one day!
3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2
4. Nik77356 aka Nick Sartor - Chris's spare B4. LOL
5. HPI E-Savage...might not count since it's electric.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LT280z said:


> Are you sure about that? If its the one withthe red and flame body/ green yellow and black body its sitting in my computer room right now being cleaned up.


Pay attention Nik, LOL. I sold it to Ted. But, depending on what classes we end up running I ought to have at least one spare car laying around.

Long Pole, everything we listed so far except my GT2 is electric.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll be running my j82 so i could loan it out!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4 so i can get married one day!
3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2
4. Nik77356 aka Nick Sartor - Chris's spare B4. LOL
5. HPI E-Savage...might not count since it's electric. 
6. Insaneracin2003...B4, T4, Slash
7. Insaneracin2003 lil boy, Slash


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Is the Duratrax Evader a 1/10? If so I know my son would want to race.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4 so i can get married one day!
3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2
4. Nik77356 aka Nick Sartor - Issan ID-10T
5. HPI E-Savage...might not count since it's electric. 
6. Insaneracin2003...B4, T4, Slash
7. Insaneracin2003 lil boy, Slash
8. Rex Cars GT2


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4 so i can get married one day!
3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2
4. Nik77356 aka Nick Sartor - Issan ID-10T
5. HPI E-Savage...might not count since it's electric. 
6. Insaneracin2003...B4, T4, Slash
7. Insaneracin2003 lil boy, Slash
8. Rex Cars GT2 
9. Jelias- Team Losi XXX-NT


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have a vintage RC10T that really only needs some turnbuckles and electronics to get rolling. I also have an original gold tub RC10 pre stealth 6 gear transmission I have stashed away just for grins. Allmost 16 years into this hobby I would have to say I like stock and mod buggy the best and if anybody can get a track going on the west side that will race on Saturday nights or Sunday mornings, I will be there with all new stuff.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Running:B44
Needs Work: TC3, Nitro TC3, T3


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> Running:B44
> Needs Work: TC3, Nitro TC3, T3


You gotta replace that motor first in your B44 heh


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes, the Evader is a 1/10 scale. He has the nitro one, right? Same class as mine and Rex's GT2 and Jose's XXXNT


----------



## VanPelt (Mar 20, 2008)

Regarding the thread title.... I have a RC10 (the black pan one) and a JRX-T. Yes the word vintage and 1200 SCR should come to mind....


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I would love to run my B44 in some local 1/10 scale races. It would be a lot of fun and I bet their are a lot of Traxxas Slashes out there ready for it too!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4, Mod Slash
3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2
4. Nik77356 aka Nick Sartor - Issan ID-10T
5. LongPole - HPI E-Savage 
6. Insaneracin2003...B4, T4, Slash
7. Insaneracin2003 lil boy, Slash
8. Rex Cars GT2 
9. Jelias- Team Losi XXX-NT


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I have a Slash. It's more of my second class car. I probably wouldn't skip anything just to go race it. 

I am game for other classes too. My opinion is that stock buggy and truck usually have more entries and are the best racing. Some people should not be running mod, especially new guys.

I could see myself with a B44, but I am not going to buy one with just speculation that we will have a class for it.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

GoFaster: I personally think that the slash would be more of a crash n bash thing for fun.... I really dont put it before my T1, RC8 or my vendetta.... just a junker a friend of mine left her like oh i think 3 months ago so i drive it from time to time


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

All right, I talked to Meir yesterday about getting once a month Sat racing going there and I think it will work. We need to do it at minimal expense/effort to M&M right now. That means we'll do track work (shovel only no layout changes imminent for now) and calling the races. He's pretty frustrated that when he's tried to race not many people have showed. I let him know the word was NOT getting out for those and told him we'd handle promoting and getting up on the boards. I'm thinking a Feb start, I need to get with Guff at a THRC 18 event and look at the software. I'll look at the schedules, we want to avoid conflict with HARC and M&M mini scale, and we'll dodge the big regional races if we can. I'll try to get a tentative schedule up this evening, if it works I'll e-mail to Meir. Let's get it going, 1/10, 1/8, Revo, whatever.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

SWEET!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds good, count me in. The track isn't too bad right now. The only thing they took off a down slope on a couple of jumps. So its like an even more awkward jump now.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Chris, just a note- to have any kind of consistent schedule means that you WILL have conflicts at times. Just a word to the wise.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

im kinda think just bring on the dirt hah.... we don't need no stinkin schedules


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

All right boys, here's what I have. Conflict free in terms of THRC18, and misses all but one of the big regional races.

Feb 14- Yeah I know, but it doesn't conflict with anything else. If we run it fast we can all be back in time for V-day and stay outta trouble.

March 14- Free and clear

April 14- Free and clear

May 23- Conflicts with RCP TX, which is all Nitro. I'll be at RCP, so someone else will have to run race. But THRC18 runs 3 times in May, and May 09 is HARC.

June 20- Free and clear

July 18- Free and clear

This takes us through 6 months so we can see how things go. Thinking 11:30 start for races. Guff, for THRC18 I took the Jan 24 race and then assumed y'all were racing every 2 weeks after. LMK if I'm off, but I couldn't find y'alls schedule posted anywhere. Y'all let me know if this schedule works, I'd like to e-mail Meir tomorrow.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems cool, another option could be to run 1:18th and 1:10 on the same day. Just a thought, don't slap me...lol. Possible Mier could get more bang for his buck out of the systems. I am not saying for all races, but a slight possibility, since we use to run 1:8 and 10th on the same days.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Feb 14th might be a problem but everything after that im cool with


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Way to take the bull by the horns Chris!!!!!!!! Schedule looks awesome, cant wait to run some dirt. I will have to check on the Vday race though...will reply tonight


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

You got it Chris, every two weeks.

Can't run dirt and on road on the same day due to stick stuff on the track.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll be rebuilding my gas truck's engine over the next couple of weeks to allow Jose Jr to run it after our 1/18 scale races. If and when we get some gas trucks out, I'll be ready to race- assuming race fees won't be too high for my budget.


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

Teddy, thats not the old yoke from back in the day is it?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

In a pinch we could use a blower to run on the same day issue....lol. I know I am just play devil's advocate..lol. I am debating on putting the stock motor in my B44 or the 13turn. Will there be a stock buggy class or open...lol.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

If you are a new racer, go with the stock motor. You won't break as much stuff and it will actually make you a better driver.

I am willing to bet that we will only have an open class because most people have that "go faster" mentality. That's why 1/8 is so popular.

A stock class would be way more competitive. A recent example is the "Rally" class in the thrc18 races at M&M. 



The blower deal won't work.....sorry.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright, I guess I need to eventually get an 18th later then. Next month I go brushless in my 44. Thinking 7.5 or 6.5 sensored.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Run the 13T or brushless, you're a good enough driver to handle it, esp. in a 4wd car. Too hard to run 1/18 and offroad together. You have to worry about channel conflicts, keeping the track clean, announcing, etc. it would just drag out forever. I'll e-mail Meir today. Guff, I'm going to try to make the 1/18 race on the 24th to check out the software.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I figured it would be, being they'd be on two seperate tracks and all. Just an idea though...lol. Yeah I'd probably drop that 13x2 in until I eventually get the Brushless combo I want. I think I'll get Tekin for my B44 and Castle Sports for my T3 and TC3...lol. I need to get my 9t to working I think the brushes are touching the comm. I just hate when they don't work the first time...lol.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Todd_44 said:


> Teddy, thats not the old yoke from back in the day is it?


yeah it's Frostys old car from way back in the day. Mr4bc special


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

so is there going to be an open class and a stock class? I need to prep my rides so I need to know.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

cypressvendetta said:


> 1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
> 2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...Teddy's T4, Mod Slash
> 3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2
> 4. Nik77356 aka Nick Sartor - Issan ID-10T
> ...


Are any of these Monster Trucks or mainly buggies and regular trucks?

I'm trying to size up my competition...:rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It's a mix of things. I know ksto has a Revo and I have a buddy with a Revo that will run some. You can ru the gas and electric together. We'll figure it out, we just want to have fun.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I just want to find some where to race my truck. It gets lonely playing with myself all the time. I though if I bought two of them that it'd be more fun but it's hard driving 2 at the same time. 

I'm game for the schedule except for V-day...Brother got a wedding that day. Well he's supoosed to anyways....


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yea i hear you on the Vday thing... I wonder if we could do it on the 15th rather than the 14th.... or does that conflist with something else?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

M&M is closed on Sunday. We would have to check the other two Houston schedules to make sure there isn't a conflict.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, v-day is a pain. But there were conflicts with 1/18 on 2 weekends, and RC Pro TX at Mike's on Feb. 21. That race will be well attended, and I'll be there. Maybe we should start a pot and buy a piece of jewelry? Crash and burn race at the end, winner takes home the jewelry. At least one of us would be in the clear ha ha ha.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah im gonna go ahead and say its safe to say i cant race on Vday or i will be in too much physical pain to race the following races. The turn out may be small Vday weekend so it may be in our best interest to skip that weekend so our first time at bat with Meir is impressive and we have alot of entrys. Maybe everybody will still show up, but i cant make it. 

If i raced rc on Vday i might as well.......Well you get the idea.

Sorry to throw this out there after ive been pushing to get the 1/10 back but racing on vday would just end badly for me. She may be skinny but she packs one hell of a punch.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

LT280z said:


> Yeah im gonna go ahead and say its safe to say i cant race on Vday or i will be in too much physical pain to race the following races. The turn out may be small Vday weekend so it may be in our best interest to skip that weekend so our first time at bat with Meir is impressive and we have alot of entrys. Maybe everybody will still show up, but i cant make it.
> 
> If i raced rc on Vday i might as well.......Well you get the idea.
> 
> Sorry to throw this out there after ive been pushing to get the 1/10 back but racing on vday would just end badly for me. She may be skinny but she packs one hell of a punch.


well m y other half is 6ft tall and would hurt me no matter what I did on V-day if it wasnt with her.... so scratch me from that list on the vday race


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems the best thing to do, to save everybody's butt is to start it in March or so.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Seems the best thing to do, to save everybody's butt is to start it in March or so.


LOL, I guess so. My wife didn't sound particularly pleased about the idea either. I don't think any of the other dates are going to work, we'll just have to shoot for March. Maybe sneak out for a few hours on v-day and check out the track, see what maintenance we might need to do before a March race.

ksto, just saw you're in Mo City. I'm in S'land, we'll have to get together and knock back a couple adult beverages one day.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Have you ever beent to that Oyster Creek Park off of 6? It's a good bash spot. Only thing all the cash pumped into the rigs, and the cost of nitro bashing don't seem to hot...lol.

I am always down for some adult beverages....lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah, I think I could get a few hours at the track on the 14th too. Get some practice in at least,.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Just had to repost it:

_*1. LT280z aka Teddy Page...B4, T4(2), B44, Yok 4wd all RTR
2. Cypressvendetta aka Adam...B44, T4, Mod Slash
3. Cjtamu- B4, T4, B44, T3, GT2
4. Nik77356 aka Nick Sartor - Issan ID-10T
5. LongPole - HPI E-Savage 
6. Insaneracin2003...B4, T4, Slash
7. Insaneracin2003 lil boy, Slash
8. Rex Cars GT2 
9. Jelias- Team Losi XXX-NT*_

_I went into M&M today to get the B44 they had up there and got to talk to meir for a few minutes... funny sob.... his guys in the shop (Benny and scott) had no clue that we were gonna start running 1/10 there..... so you can count them in too i think_


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, Benny is clueless and the other guys is ohhh i dont know. I will be nice...lol. 

Benny tries to race 18th but, still is no good. I think it's sad your dad owns the track and you still can't drive worth spit...lol.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

**** it's gettin kind of Hot in here!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Benny is a good guy, there is no need to bash on him. Russel is pretty sharp when it comes to knowing what parts are needed for which car as well. 

Benny hardly ever races as he works most of the time. He's ran 1/12 with us a few times but not many.

Cut the guys some slack.


----------



## 1handdriverandy (Nov 24, 2008)

*i am super pimp, and i know it. lol*



cypressvendetta said:


> if you were as pimp as Andy you could drive two cars at once


I've been thinking about this, but i would need a remote with the steering knob on the other side of the remote for the right hand. Maybe one day.
:tongue:

But at least i can smoke a cigarette while doing oval laps in front of Randy's.

I have an old 1/10th Stadium truck that i need to get going. i've also always loved the b44, and ya'll talking about racing 1/10th off road is making me want it even more.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Alright Guff, I guess I get annoyed when you walk in and standing in front of the counter looking at the parts and, it takes 5 to 10 minutes before they ask do you need help. Other than that they're ok. I guess it just takes them a while before they realize that hey, he's not leaving yet....lol, he's serious.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Anybody, going to M&M to practice Sat, today? 17th say around 1 or 2pm?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> Alright Guff, I guess I get annoyed when you walk in and standing in front of the counter looking at the parts and, it takes 5 to 10 minutes before they ask do you need help. Other than that they're ok. I guess it just takes them a while before they realize that hey, he's not leaving yet....lol, he's serious.


I have to agree there, you almost have to Ask them to help you by getting a part. Its not like randys where most of us make ourselves at home and do everything ourselves accept ring ourselves up, heheh.
As far as practice, I might be up there... not sure yet.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

E-mail sent to Meir, March start. maybe we can use V-day as a TnT to check out the track, make sure yours truly has a handle on the software, etc.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

gonna have to be around noon on vday that way i can get home and cleaned up so she can take me to dinner..... heh


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

THIS IS GETTING FUNNY, I HAVE KNOW BENNY FOR AT LEAST 20 YEARS
AND HE CANT WALK AND CHEW GUM AT THE SAME TIME.
THANKS MEIR..............LOOK AT ME KNOW..DAD


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I've been going up there since B was in high school. Cool kid nothing against him, just wish he stepped it up to help his dad out more. That way he'd relax a little bit..lol. 

Anyway, I was up there Saturday and there was a bunch of people up here. I got there a little late but ran for about 3 hours. Track was okay, may need a little rebuild but not much. It may turn out that we may have to run 8th scale and 10th scale on the same days like back in the day. I am hoping it'll be a good showing come March. I told a few guys about the 10th scale revival...lol. We'll see how it goes...lol. All we may need now is a flier or something posted.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I can whip out a flier if someone wants to give me a dates.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

CJTAMU: do you have that schedule yet?
Teddy once you get a flier done up, if you wanna give me a copy i'll run off some copies to pass out on my side of town and we can both bombarde randys hah


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Haven't heard from Meir yet. My desktop blew up and I'm having trouble with the VPN client on my laptop, so I haven't been able to get on-line for a few days. But, no e-mail from him. I'll try and call today.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

CHRIS OLD BUDDY, YOU KNOW FROM PAST EXPERIENCE MEIR
WONT CALL UNLESS HE IS ****** AT YOU, YOU BETTER MAKE THE
CALL.............


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd Claunch said:


> CHRIS OLD BUDDY, YOU KNOW FROM PAST EXPERIENCE MEIR
> WONT CALL UNLESS HE IS ****** AT YOU, YOU BETTER MAKE THE
> CALL.............


I also know from past experience that he thinks the sun shines outta your arse. That's why I keep hoping you'll take over!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i think teddy better hope he and I are in a different class hahahah... better let everyone else run then let me and teddy run alone hah don't some innocent driver's car or truck to get caught in the crossfire


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Adam, the rest of us have discussed it already. We created a separate class for you and Teddy, it's called Powderpuff. If gofaster shows up that makes 3. Ha ha ha ha ha ha! I'll be down near M&M today, if I have I'm going to swing by and talk to Meir.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

That's is just plain wrong cjtamu...... You have forced me to learn to drive now. But I will still use a pink body heh


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I will be in the powderpuff class and Chris can be in the "no skills" class along with matt mcdade and Nik.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

pretty funny ron. but didn't nik whip you just last weekend? or did you just go home early cause you were scared? I forget. talked to meir and we're on i'll post tomorrow


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

sweet, I'll be at m&m tomorrow to get some powder puff practice in. heh


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I may not make it to m&m tomorrow. If it does not Saturday, I will try and make it up there then. All my cars are down for now


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

no they arent.... im bringing you an LRP 12turn motor tomorrow hehehe for the b44


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, I have to do work on that one too. Battery pack is coming apart, Motor burned on me. Then when I get there I would have to charge the battery...lol. 

Can you make it Sat, if they're not racing 18th?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

no i have my daughter saturday


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I'll try and make it up there and run but, I don't think I'll be able to his week. I'll see though.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll try and head up there for an hour around 11:30.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

M&M is racing 1/18 this weekend.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh ok, man we need a Southside pt. II....lol. I may go up there around two and hope it's over.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think we got done around 4:00 to 4:30 last time I was there. Guff would have the best idea.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Usually wrap up around 4:30 or so. The dirt track will be closed until that time.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I don't think practicing at M&M will help a bunch. Do they even have jumps?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh ok, well I may just come up there next weekend then and try and get ready for March....lol.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Chris T: Need some help with a .12 CV. Do you have any experience rebuilding them? Sent you a PM.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Chris has a bunch of those motors. I always just put in a $20 duratrax piston and sleeve and took off. I bet you want to know which way the piston goes in? The hole in the piston?


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

How'd you know? Yeah once I saw that the sleeve could only go one way, I stopped paying attention to orientation and just took it apart. I didn't notice the whole in the piston until it was too late.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Some times you can look at the rod and see where it has been rubbing the back plate. That is a good way to see which way it goes. I am not 100%, but I think the hole goes towards the intake. It's been about 4-5 years since I had one apart.  I am willing to bet Chris will know for sure. He pays more attention than I do when working on stuff. He even likes doing it I think. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. Can't remember off the top of my head, but if you look at page 20 in this link there's an exploded view. The hole should point at the left side of the crankcase. PS, I hate the DTX P/S. Just send it off to be squeezed if it needs it.
http://manuals.hobbico.com/osm/12cv-cv-x-manual.pdf


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the link Chris. Don't know why I couldn't find it even though I went to OS's website.


----------

